# Add link to already existing RSS2 feed



## minckster (Jan 22, 2006)

Could you add 
	
	



```
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="macosx.com - Mac Support RSS 2 Feed" href="external.php?type=RSS2" />
```
 to the template for the forums? You only have 
	
	



```
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="macosx.com - Mac Support RSS Feed" href="external.php?type=RSS" />
```
 although you generate both RSS feeds (RSS 0.91 and RSS 2). The RSS 2 feed, which is apparently somewhat hidden, is the one with the full text of the first post of the thread.

Here are two relevant posts at the forums for vBulletin http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_vb_rss_syndication
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170854&highlight=link+rss+2 

With both <link> tags within macosx.com pages, people who click on Firefox's orange or Safari' blue RSS icon will have have to choose between the two feeds. The URLs for the two feeds are http://www.macosx.com/forums/external.php?type=RSS and http://www.macosx.com/forums/external.php?type=RSS2 

[Edited to add last sentence.]


----------

